# Corking problem



## olusteebus (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a Ferrari corker. It leaves a deep depression in the cork. The corks are moist with starsan when I cork them, I really am not sure what size cork I am using, I am thinking a 8 1/2 or 9. Could I go to a smaller cork. I am using used commercial wine bottles.

Most of the time I can get the cork all the way flush with the top but the depression messes up the shrink cap


----------



## BobF (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not familiar with your corker ...

First, corks shouldn't be wet with *anything* when they go into a bottle.

Second, you could try carefully cleaning/buffing the parts compression mechanism that come into contact with the corks. They might be 'sticky', requiring extra plunger pressure to drive them.

Make sure you don't leave any SO2 based solution on any corker parts.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2012)

In agreement with Bob. DO NOT WET YOUR CORKS!!! In my opinion it's just a bad pratice all the way around and lots of folks do it. It is old school thinking. Your corks will deteriate quicker. They will also push out of the bottle quicker if you have a slight amount of C02 or over filled your bottle. I honestly believe if you keep your cork in a sanitized container there is no need to do anything else upon bottling. When was the last time anyone heard of a recent case of bad when due to the cork. Keep them fresh and clean and you'll be fine. There are other members that may disagree with me and thats ok. That's what this forum is all about, hearing all opinions even if mine is the only one that counts  kidding. 

Ok, after I wrote this whole thing I just thought of something. Are you using a floor corker or handcorker? I have never used a hand corker and understand they are a lot harder to use and it helps to wet the corks. If this is the case please disregard what I wrote above.


----------



## BobF (Nov 27, 2012)

Rather than wetting corks, upgrade to floor corker when finances allow.


----------



## KSmith3011 (Nov 27, 2012)

I Googled a Ferrari corker, it looks to be a floor corker. I know when my corker pushes too deep I can adjust it slightly with the screw on the driver. I don't know if this help, but I hope so.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought a Ferrari corker was a floor corker. Blue, like this one
http://www.williamsbrewing.com/FERRARI-FLOOR-CORKER-P3063.aspx

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2012)

cpfan said:


> I thought a Ferrari corker was a floor corker. Blue, like this one
> http://www.williamsbrewing.com/FERRARI-FLOOR-CORKER-P3063.aspx
> 
> Steve


 
Steve I also thought it was was but after I got done ranting I thought, oh geesh "what if" it was a hand corker. I was just cover my tracks. 

Not to hijack this thread but Steve, which corker do you use. I am still trying to find someone to honestly convince me the Italian corker is better than the port which I have. 98% say stick with the port. floor corker.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 27, 2012)

I actually rember and did a quick search and YES Ferrari doe make a hand held corker - 

Easy Twin Lever Hand Corker From Ferrari Nylon body with spring that helps secure bottle from sliding while corking. Heavier duty then our Italian twin lever corker.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 27, 2012)

I usually wet my corks but i use synthetic - so i don't have the deterioration issue.

It still might be a bad practice though - might try them dry..


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 27, 2012)

I did find a simple solution to any floor corker causing dimples (typically synthetic corks) put a wet cotton ball on top of the cork while depressing it and you will not see that dimple anymore !!

but I believe *olusteebus* is using a hand held corker due to his comment below 
"Most of the time I can get the cork all the way flush with the top but the depression messes up the shrink cap "


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 28, 2012)

I get some dimples but I really don't care about them. Is it really a big deal or maybe some are worse then the ones I get. I also wonder if it's more the type of cork then it is the corker. Using the one plus one I don't get a big dimple.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 28, 2012)

I may have misspoke about it being a ferrari. It is from Italy. IT is not a floor corker but it is not hand held. It needs to be on a table as you need to crank a lever about 180 degrees. I will not wet corks anymore and I will try the wet cotton ball trick (sounds weird to me but then, who knows)

Thanks to all for your suggestions


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 28, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I get some dimples but I really don't care about them. Is it really a big deal or maybe some are worse then the ones I get. I also wonder if it's more the type of cork then it is the corker. Using the one plus one I don't get a big dimple.



Since i switched to the Supreme Corq X2's - I do not get the dimples anymore - so i agree Dan - i think that it does matter on the type of cork..


----------



## geek (Nov 28, 2012)

I always thought that putting corks in k-meta solution for a few minutes was a good practice.....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2012)

Soaking corks is not a good idea. Pouring some kmeta over the corks with the corks in a colander and a bucket underneath and letting them sit with a lid over everything to let the gases do the sanitizing is the best way to do it.


----------



## ldmack3 (Nov 28, 2012)

I had a double handle corker. You held the bottle between your feet. I had the same dimple problem plus unless I held my mouth just right the corks would not go all the way in. I upgraded to a Portguese floor corker. No more problems of any kind and it's much easier on the back. Only about $65.
I use the methos Wade described of pouring kmeta over them in a colander and leaving them in a closed bucket for 20 minutes. Some wil still have some droplets on them so I give them a good shake (with my sanitized hand of course). I also had a problem of stuck corks until I changed corks and started shaking off the excess kmeta. I was told that when the kmets dried it was like a glue. Stuck so bad I broke off a neck and cut the crXX out of my thumb. Close one!


----------



## cpfan (Nov 28, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Not to hijack this thread but Steve, which corker do you use. I am still trying to find someone to honestly convince me the Italian corker is better than the port which I have. 98% say stick with the port. floor corker.


Dan:

I have a nice blue Ferrari corker with the brass jaws but not the bottle capper attachment.

IMO, it is marginally better than the shorter floor corkers because I prefer the height of it. I could always build a box for the corker to sit on, so the height wouldn't make a difference. (probably should do it for the blue one anyway.)

My advice...if you have a floor corker that is working for you, stick with it. Sooner or later the mechanism will go out of alignment, so decide what to buy then.

Steve


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have an older Port corker and it has the brass jaws in it - not the plastic ones they make now.

I love it - that was the best $50 i spent in a long time...


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 29, 2012)

The way I learned was to steam the corks. I boil a pan of water, then remove heat and throw the corks into the hot water and cover them for about a minute. Then pull them out and cork the bottles. Then once corking is done I boil the water again and use it to shrink the capsules. Yes, I do use a hand corker, so the corks need to be softened a little.


----------

